# bought a G3 from classified ad



## shillizzle (May 23, 2008)

I am trying to boot a G3 from the dvd-drive, when i hold the option button down i get to the screen with the buttons for "refresh", "Mac hd" and "enter". the install dvd that it came with is Tiger 10.4 it shows up on the desktop, but not in the boot options when holding option during boot. Im trying this boot method as when i double ckick and navigate to the install file on the disk, the Tiger welcome screen comes up but says "click restart to start the installation process." when i click restart i get the error" Startup disk was unable to select the install disk as the startup disk (-2). 
this is my very first imac, and i want to use the disk as the web browsers for 9.2.2 are not very good for viewing newwer web pages, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (May 23, 2008)

How much RAM do you have?


----------



## shillizzle (May 23, 2008)

in "about this computer" it says, 
version: mac OS 9.2.2
built in memory: 192 MB
Virtual memory: 193 MB used on mac HD
Largest unused block 153.5 MB

im thinking that this is not what you ment, could you tell me where wlse i can look and il post the result.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Giaguara (May 23, 2008)

You need more RAM to install it.


----------



## Hughvane (May 23, 2008)

shillizzle said:


> in "about this computer" it says,
> version: mac OS 9.2.2
> built in memory: 192 MB



Total agreement with Giaguara, you need a minimum of 512 Mb, even more would be better - much better. Depending on the model of G3 iMac, you can put in as much as 1 Gb of physical (built-in) memory and your machine will love it! Tiger will run well with that amount of RAM.

What's even better, you can install the RAM yourself because with the iMac it's a really simple process.

I suggest you download Mactracker, a handy application that tells you about all the models of Mac that were/are ever made and their specifications including how much RAM, hard drive capacity etc.


----------



## shillizzle (May 23, 2008)

i ve never opened up any kind of computer and expect it to work when i put it back together, are there any tutorials that you know of for someone to install ram themselves??


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 23, 2008)

Once you tell us which model G3 you have we'll be in a better position to advise you regarding which RAM to purchase and provide you with an appropriate tutorial.  Having said that, I'm sure you will be able to add the required RAM yourself as it's generally a straight forward job and user friendly.

You will find the info in _"About This Computer"_.


----------



## shillizzle (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i sucessfully installed more ram and now have 768MB but still cant use the install disk to install, I click the desktop icon for the install disk and then i still get the error cant use the install disk as a startup disk (-2)


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 26, 2008)

AFAIK, you need a Retail Version of Tiger for it to work.  Someone else here would need to verify this of course ... and your G3 (Model?) will need a Firmware Update, if available.

Another point is I think you need to have Firewire on your mac too ... (?)

Also, you will need a Tiger _(Full)_ Install Disc rather than a Tiger Upgrade Disc as AFAIK the latter is for Jaguar (10.2) or later ....

To install Tiger you need:


A PowerPC G3, G4, or G5 processor
Built-in FireWire
At least 256 MB of RAM
DVD drive (DVD-ROM), Combo (CD-RW/DVD-ROM) or SuperDrive (DVD-R) for installation
At least 3 GB of free disk space; 4 GB if you install the XCode 2 Developer Tools


----------



## Hughvane (May 26, 2008)

shillizzle said:


> Thanks everyone, i sucessfully installed more ram and now have 768MB but still cant use the install disk to install



You say you're holding down the Option key for startup. Perhaps this is a gap in my knowledge, but for startup from an inserted disk I thought was the C key (for a CD or DVD). You may find some helpful information here: http://discussions.apple.com/search.jspa?search=Go&q=Boot+from+dvd


----------



## shillizzle (May 26, 2008)

From what i have read the "c" key boot only works for OS X, while the "option" works for OS 9.2.2  idid do the firmware upgrade, but no further progress, it makes sense now that i know i need the retail disk, as the one that the guy gave me is "not retail" ill see if i can find a retail on ebay as i cant find a retail copy in any of the apple stores in my city, they tell me that its an old OS and they only carry 10.5 retails. oh well, i guess i just need to start saving for a newer machine.


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2008)

shillizzle said:


> From what i have read the "c" key boot only works for OS X, while the "option" works for OS 9.2.2  idid do the firmware upgrade, but no further progress, it makes sense now that i know i need the retail disk, as the one that the guy gave me is "not retail" ill see if i can find a retail on ebay as i cant find a retail copy in any of the apple stores in my city, they tell me that its an old OS and they only carry 10.5 retails. oh well, i guess i just need to start saving for a newer machine.



You can also check out We Love Macs for some retail OS 9 and OS X discs.


----------



## Kees Buijs (May 27, 2008)

Hughvane said:


> You say you're holding down the Option key for startup. Perhaps this is a gap in my knowledge, but for startup from an inserted disk I thought was the C key (for a CD or DVD). You may find some helpful information here: http://discussions.apple.com/search.jspa?search=Go&q=Boot+from+dvd



The C key works on any os as it is os indepented. The C key forces the firmware to try to boot from CD (whatever os is on it). The option gives you a menu of the available startup disks with whatever OS is on it.

C is use to boot from the CD, OPTION is used to select a different startup disc, e.g. have both os-9 and os-x an the same drive or on different drives.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## acidrain (Jul 6, 2008)

im having the exact same problem, how do i upgrade the firmware? ive been trying to figure this out myself,(im a pc tech) but i just kinda gave up after 3 days of messing around with this, i know its a simple thing to upgrade the firmware but i just dont know how to do it, im running a G3 clamshell ibook 366 firewire edition model number m4611 any help please?


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 6, 2008)

acidrain said:


> im having the exact same problem, how do i upgrade the firmware? ive been trying to figure this out myself,(im a pc tech) but i just kinda gave up after 3 days of messing around with this, i know its a simple thing to upgrade the firmware but i just dont know how to do it, im running a G3 clamshell ibook 366 firewire edition model number m4611 any help please?



_This is the link_ to the Firmware for your clammie.  Be sure you read provided info on that page and don't forget the _"Read Me"_ file.


----------



## acidrain (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry but i still dont understand what firmware updater icon? i downloaded it but it wont open the bin file...


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 6, 2008)

acidrain said:


> sorry but i still dont understand what firmware updater icon? i downloaded it but it wont open the bin file...



This is the one to download ...




If you are having troubles with the download check this out:

_For help with downloading, see article 75098 "Help: Downloading Software"_

Do you have Stuffit?  You can get it _here_.



> _StuffIt Expander - 7.0.3 OS Requirements:
> 
> This product is designed to run on the following operating systems:
> Mac OS Classic
> ...


----------



## acidrain (Jul 6, 2008)

omg thank you for that program that did the trick thank you so much


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad to help, acidrain


----------

